
The Most Dangerous Stuff in the Universe – Strange Stars Explained - SciNecromancer
https://scienceswitch.com/2019/04/15/the-most-dangerous-stuff-in-the-universe-strange-stars-explained/
======
ChrisGranger
Strange matter is really interesting stuff, but linking to a one-paragraph
post that links to a Kurzgesagt video? HN would prefer you link to the video
directly and cut out the blog-spam middle man.

